# New Chatroom! Come on guys, let's meet a few times in a month for a chat :)



## Waywyn (May 30, 2008)

Hi all,

==================
edit: new chatroom:

irc.freenode.net : 6667
room: #vi-control

==================

I know we had this a couple times before, but Sean and a few others invited me in a little audiochatroom over the last days and it was simply pretty cool to talk directly to some of us ...

Now, since this little chat thingy was just a AIM made up group conversation I think it might be really cool to set up an IRC chat and meed a few times a week, ... or just an evening per month or whatever. Forums are great and I know we all have limited time, but a little bit of direct exchange is cool from time to time.

I think Choco still has access to a chatroom but I dunno if it would be nice to create a new open chatroom with no passwords and stuff ... I am not in fear of *coughs* certain developers which might check the rooms and accuse people to trade pirated software.

So let's get on with in


----------



## David A (May 30, 2008)

*Re: Come on guys, let's meet a few times in a month for a chat *

Skype is a good start! Anyone?


----------



## nikolas (May 30, 2008)

I'm up for it!

and btw, skype can have a 10 way voice chat, if we want to (and you are willing to attempt and understand what I'm saying! :D but either way, my tpyos are equally distracting I find, so whichever way I will be a hussle to chat with! buahahahahaha!)


----------



## gravehill (May 30, 2008)

*Re: Come on guys, let's meet a few times in a month for a chat *

Sounds interesting! 

Skype would probably be the preferred way to do this.


----------



## Waywyn (May 30, 2008)

nikolas @ Fri May 30 said:


> I'm up for it!
> 
> and btw, skype can have a 10 way voice chat, if we want to (and you are willing to attempt and understand what I'm saying! :D but either way, my tpyos are equally distracting I find, so whichever way I will be a hussle to chat with! buahahahahaha!)



Haha, well with Skype we have the problem that it is not a consistend chat room.
It is just a big group conversation ... but I was thinking about a consistent chat room which people can enter all the time.

I think Choco still got the access of a room, but I am not sure if this one is abandoned


----------



## Niah (May 30, 2008)

*Re: Come on guys, let's meet a few times in a month for a chat *

Another vote for a IRC chatroom it's much more easy and pratical.


Sometimes I still go to #composers from the efnet in IRC where Hans and Choco hang out....(or least used to haven't seen them in ages there)


peace


----------



## Waywyn (May 30, 2008)

*Re: Come on guys, let's meet a few times in a month for a chat *

Cool, ... well, I would really like to do it but I don't have a clue how to create a new room at the IRC network. Is someone here who is able to do that?

I mean not just setup a room, but probably to register it and maybe take care about user registration etc. .... ??


----------



## lux (May 30, 2008)

sounds cool


----------



## nikolas (May 30, 2008)

The reason I mentioned skype is that we had a chat room over in CGEmpire (we still do actually... I could link it straight away for use in 2 minutes or so...), and I actually arranged weekly chats every Thursday. After a while we found that it was much more fun to have live voice and moved to both skype and the chat room and then we simply abandoned the chat room alltogether! Next thing I left because I got somewhat bored and too busy and in the end we stoped chatting. hmm... where was this post going again?  (It's always me me and me with me )


----------



## Waywyn (May 30, 2008)

nikolas @ Fri May 30 said:


> The reason I mentioned skype is that we had a chat room over in CGEmpire (we still do actually... I could link it straight away for use in 2 minutes or so...), and I actually arranged weekly chats every Thursday. After a while we found that it was much more fun to have live voice and moved to both skype and the chat room and then we simply abandoned the chat room alltogether! Next thing I left because I got somewhat bored and too busy and in the end we stoped chatting. hmm... where was this post going again?  (It's always me me and me with me )



That sounds cool, but you shouldn't forget, there are composers who work 
... at least I would have no problem to be in a chatroom and chat once in a while, but I can't definitely talk via Skype when working ... o-[][]-o


----------



## FireGS (May 30, 2008)

*Re: Come on guys, let's meet a few times in a month for a chat *

I has an IRC server thats got like.. 5 mirrors.

irc.microswift.com:6667

Im working on bringing up another mirror this weekend.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (May 30, 2008)

Who's Mike G?


----------



## lux (May 30, 2008)

I personally hate skype and had to uninstall it because of my system messed up.


----------



## Waywyn (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: Come on guys, let's meet a few times in a month for a chat *

Okay, sorry for the delay, but I finally set up a little room.

It is simply called "vi-control" on irc.efnet.net 6667

I am not really sure about all the registration and stuff but I guess we can work that out later!

I might not be there all the time, but it would be really cool to have a little room where could meet up from time to time ... and if it's just for a few minutes to talk directly to someone.

So, feel free to enter ....


----------



## Waywyn (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: Come on guys, let's meet a few times in a month for a chat *

Oh forgot somethin'

Here are some programs which make it easy to visit the IRC network:


Mac guys:
http://colloquy.info/index.html

PC guys:
http://www.mirc.com/

These are just examples. There is a lot more available around. Just google for IRC chat programm or IRC software and I am sure you will find the appropriate one


----------



## Waywyn (Jun 8, 2008)

*Re: Come on guys, let's meet a few times in a month for a chat *

Okay, guys!

Here we go.
There was some trouble with efnet servers, so I set up a new one. This one is really fast, should be stable and I was also able to register the channel.

So #vi-control is now an offical and registered channel to me. I would really like to add more moderators etc. if anyone is up to it! ... and since I am not always around 

Anyway, please if you guys have time make a test and let me know if it works out ok for you.

Sorry, here are the login files:

irc.freenode.net : 6667
room: #vi-control


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jun 8, 2008)

Your chat site is pretty cool Alex. I got there using Colloquy for Mac OS X - free plus you can get it look like iChat.


----------



## Waywyn (Jun 11, 2008)

Frederick Russ @ Sun Jun 08 said:


> Your chat site is pretty cool Alex. I got there using Colloquy for Mac OS X - free plus you can get it look like iChat.



Thanks for making it a sticky and editing the top post
I wasn't thinking of that!


----------



## JOJO (Jul 2, 2008)

What about a Skyecast? Here's the info link:

http://support.skype.com/?_a=knowledgeb ... bcat&_i=42


----------



## Waywyn (Jul 3, 2008)

JOJO @ Thu Jul 03 said:


> What about a Skyecast? Here's the info link:
> 
> http://support.skype.com/?_a=knowledgeb ... bcat&_i=42



Hey Jojo, thanks for your comment and welcome aboard 
Please read the first topic. We already have set up a chatroom and it's working well.
It is now just about the visitors. There are already a few guys from time to time, but I also think it might take a while until it kind of gets familiar to everyone.

Besides all that it is of course a time issue. If someone has a lot of work or milestone stuff to finish there is no time to hang out at a chatroom.

However, it might just need some time to make the round that there is a chatroom up and working


----------



## Hans Adamson (Jul 3, 2008)

Will mirc work with Windows Vista? Any other suggestion for a ir client software?


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jul 3, 2008)

We could do that but there seems to be some issues when the computer accessing it isn't a PC. There hasn't been a fix yet since that coding is beta but I'll look into putting it up this weekend.


----------



## Waywyn (Jul 3, 2008)

Hey Fred and mducharme, 

sounds like a pretty cool idea. No hassle on that, but definitely worth trying! o-[][]-o


----------



## Jaap (Jul 3, 2008)

Great idea  certainly in for it. Using IRC now and then to chat with for a game project, so will certainly log on now and then.


----------



## mducharme (Aug 5, 2008)

Bumping this to get the chat gadget at the top of the site reconfigured to log into the vi-control channel on irc.freenode.net.

The channel has been pretty dead and would likely be busier if people could get to it through the "Chat Room" link instead of needing an IRC program.


----------



## Stevie (Apr 23, 2009)

Well, we should update this post here and tell the people, that the chat button on the top right now leads to the new network 
You are all invited to join us.


----------

